# طاعة الوالدين؟؟؟؟



## الجنتل المسلم (31 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



هذه طاعة الوالدين في الإسلام: " وَقَضَى رَبُّكَ أَلاَّ تَعْبُدُواْ إِلاَّ إِيَّاهُ وَبِالْوَالِدَيْنِ إِحْسَانًا إِمَّا يَبْلُغَنَّ عِندَكَ الْكِبَرَ أَحَدُهُمَا أَوْ كِلاَهُمَا فَلاَ تَقُل لَّهُمَآ أُفٍّ وَلاَ تَنْهَرْهُمَا وَقُل لَّهُمَا قَوْلاً كَرِيمًا (23)  وَاخْفِضْ لَهُمَا جَنَاحَ الذُّلِّ مِنَ الرَّحْمَةِ وَقُل رَّبِّ ارْحَمْهُمَا كَمَا رَبَّيَانِي صَغِيرًا (الإسراء 24) "

 وهذه طاعة الوالدين في المسيحية "يوحنا 8 21وَقَالَ لَهُ آخَرُ مِنْ تَلاَمِيذِهِ:«يَا سَيِّدُ، ائْذَنْ لِي أَنْ أَمْضِيَ أَوَّلاً وَأَدْفِنَ أَبِي». 22فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «اتْبَعْنِي، وَدَعِ الْمَوْتَى يَدْفِنُونَ مَوْتَاهُمْ»." 

ارجو ان تعطونى ارائكم

وشكرا​


----------



## الحوت (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طاعة الوالدين؟؟؟؟*



الجنتل المسلم قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> هذه طاعة الوالدين في الإسلام: " وَقَضَى رَبُّكَ أَلاَّ تَعْبُدُواْ إِلاَّ إِيَّاهُ وَبِالْوَالِدَيْنِ إِحْسَانًا إِمَّا يَبْلُغَنَّ عِندَكَ الْكِبَرَ أَحَدُهُمَا أَوْ كِلاَهُمَا فَلاَ تَقُل لَّهُمَآ أُفٍّ وَلاَ تَنْهَرْهُمَا وَقُل لَّهُمَا قَوْلاً كَرِيمًا (23)  وَاخْفِضْ لَهُمَا جَنَاحَ الذُّلِّ مِنَ الرَّحْمَةِ وَقُل رَّبِّ ارْحَمْهُمَا كَمَا رَبَّيَانِي صَغِيرًا (الإسراء 24) "
> ​




*اطاعة الوالدين في القران بماذا ؟
لم تخبرنا الايه ...!!!
هل نطيعهم بالحلال والحرام ..!!
هل نطيعهم بعمل السوء ...!!
هل اطاعه الوالدين بحسب هذه الايه القرانيه هي اطاعه حتى لو كانت بالشر ايضا ..!!!


الكتاب المقدس كان واضحا حينما تكلم عن اطاعه الوالدين لنقرأ :

- "ايها الاولاد اطيعوا والديكم في الرب لان هذا حق.  اكرم اباك وامك.التي هي اول وصية بوعد.  لكي يكون لكم خير وتكونوا طوال الاعمار على الارض.  وانتم ايها الآباء لا تغيظوا اولادكم بل ربوهم بتأديب الرب وانذاره" (أف1:6-4).


والان ما رائك يا سيد جنتل ..!!!

يقول الكتاب (اطيعوا ولديكم في الرب) ..
اي بما يرضى الله فقط ..
اعتقد ان هذا الوصية اوضح بكثير بما جاء بالقران اليس كذلك يا سيد جنتل!
فالقران لم يحدد بما تكون الطاعه اي ان الطاعه بحسب قرانك هي طاعه كاملة بالخير والشر ..
اما الكتاب المقدس فقد حدد ان تكون في حدود ما يرضى الله فقط ..


لنقرأ المزيد ..


- "يا بني اعن اباك في شيخوخته ولا تحزنه في حياته.   وان ضعف عقله فاعذر ولا تهنه وانت في وفور قوتك فان الرحمة للوالد لا تنسى.  وباحتمالك هفوات امك تجزى خيرا" (سي14:3-16).


- "اكرم اباك بكل قلبك ولا تنس مخاض امك.  اذكر انك بهما كونت فماذا تجزيهما مكافاة عما جعلا لك" (سى30،29:8).


- "اسمع يا ابني تأديب ابيك ولا ترفض شريعة امك.  لانهما اكليل نعمة لراسك وقلائد لعنقك" (أم8:1).

- "تذكر اباك وامك اذا جلست بين العظماء.  لئلا تنساهما امامهم ويسفهك تعود معاشرتهم فتود لو لم تولد منهما وتلعن يوم ولادتك" (سي19،18:23).

- "يا ابني احفظ وصايا ابيك ولا تترك شريعة امك.  اربطها على قلبك دائما.قلّد بها عنقك.  اذا ذهبت تهديك.  اذا نمت تحرسك واذا استيقظت فهي تحدّثك.  لان الوصية مصباح والشريعة نور وتوبيخات الادب طريق الحياة" (أم20:6-23).

- "اسمع لابيك الذي ولدك ولا تحتقر امك اذا شاخت" (أم22:23).

- "اكرم اباك وامك لكي تطول ايامك على الارض التي يعطيك الرب الهك" (خر12:20).

- "اكرم اباك وامك كما اوصاك الرب الهك لكي تطول ايامك ولكي يكون لك خير على الارض التي يعطيك الرب الهك" (تث16:5).

- "ابو الصدّيق يبتهج ابتهاجا ومن ولد حكيما يسرّ به.  يفرح ابوك وامك وتبتهج التي ولدتك.  يا ابني اعطني قلبك ولتلاحظ عيناك طرقي" (أم25،24:23).


- "اكرم اباك وامك واحب قريبك كنفسك" (مت19:19).


- "موسى قال اكرم اباك وامك.ومن يشتم ابا او اما فليمت موتا" (مر10:17).

- "انت تعرف الوصايا: لا تزن.  لا تقتل.  لا تسرق.  لا تشهد بالزور.  لا تسلب.  اكرم اباك وامك" (مر19:10؛ لو20:18).


هل كنت تعرف هذه الايات يا سيد جنتل ام لا ؟؟!!!

*






> وهذه طاعة الوالدين في المسيحية "يوحنا 8 21وَقَالَ لَهُ آخَرُ مِنْ تَلاَمِيذِهِ:«يَا سَيِّدُ، ائْذَنْ لِي أَنْ أَمْضِيَ أَوَّلاً وَأَدْفِنَ أَبِي». 22فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «اتْبَعْنِي، وَدَعِ الْمَوْتَى يَدْفِنُونَ مَوْتَاهُمْ»."




*لا دخل للايه هذه بموضوع اكرام الاب والام فهي تتكلم عن امر اخر فالايات التي تخص اكرام الولدين وضعتها لك من الكتاب المقدس وما عليك ان ان تقارن بين ما جاء في قرانك وما جاء بالكتاب المقدس ...

ثم لماذا وضعت هذه الايه ناقصة ؟؟!!!
ام انك تنقل من المنتديات الاسلامية الذين يخرجون الايه من سياقها ليوحوا للقارئ بان لها معنى اخر ....

ان اردت ان تعرف معنى هذه الاية فعليك قرائتها كاملة وليس مقصوصة بمقص اسلامي :


57 وَفِيمَا هُمْ سَائِرُونَ فِي الطَّرِيقِ قَالَ لَهُ وَاحِدٌ: «يَا سَيِّدُ، أَتْبَعُكَ أَيْنَمَا تَمْضِي». 58 فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ:«لِلثَّعَالِبِ أَوْجِرَةٌ، وَلِطُيُورِ السَّمَاءِ أَوْكَارٌ، وَأَمَّا ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ فَلَيْسَ لَهُ أَيْنَ يُسْنِدُ رَأْسَهُ». 59 وَقَالَ لآخَرَ:«اتْبَعْنِي». فَقَالَ:«يَا سَيِّدُ، ائْذَنْ لِي أَنْ أَمْضِيَ أَوَّلاً وَأَدْفِنَ أَبِي». 60 فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ:«دَعِ الْمَوْتَى يَدْفِنُونَ مَوْتَاهُمْ، وَأَمَّا أَنْتَ فَاذْهَبْ وَنَادِ بِمَلَكُوتِ الإِلهِ». 61 وَقَالَ آخَرُ أَيْضًا: «أَتْبَعُكَ يَا سَيِّدُ، وَلكِنِ ائْذَنْ لِي أَوَّلاً أَنْ أُوَدِّعَ الَّذِينَ فِي بَيْتِي». 62 فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ:«لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَضَعُ يَدَهُ عَلَى الْمِحْرَاثِ وَيَنْظُرُ إِلَى الْوَرَاءِ يَصْلُحُ لِمَلَكُوتِ الإِلهِ»


اقرأها جيدا لحين عودتي لارى ما الذي فهمتة منها :t23:*


----------



## فادية (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طاعة الوالدين؟؟؟؟*



الجنتل المسلم قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


للاسف  معلوماتك خاطئه يا اخي الكريم  طاعه الوالدين في المسيحية
هي ثالث وصيه  من وصايا الله العشرة 
اكرم اباك وامك فتطول ايامك على الارض التي يعطيك الرب الهك 
انصحك تصحصح معلوماتك​


----------



## My Rock (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: طاعة الوالدين؟؟؟؟*

الأخ الحبيب رياض رد عليك و اظهر لك تريم و طاعة الوالدين في المسيحية و هناك الكثير
لكن موضوعك مخالف لأنك ادخلت به نصوص قرأنية و هذا يخالف قوانين القسم

تم تحذيرك مرة, متطلعين الى احترامك التام لقوانين المنتدى

يغلق مع تحذير


----------

